

Why Reddit will be the next Digg - squiggy22
http://blog.webdistortion.com/2011/01/08/why-reddit-will-be-the-new-digg/

======
codeup
The title of the submission "Why Reddit will be the _next_ Digg" sounds like
Reddit is going to go down like Digg. But the article's title is "Why Reddit
will be the _new_ Digg", and it's about how Reddit will take the top place
that Digg once had.

